# Disque dur NTFS sur MacOs 10



## Judemiette (17 Février 2019)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de formater mon DD externe en AFPS pour qu'il soit lisible sur mon mac avec HighSierra 10.13  (il etait en NTFS) sauf que depuis il n'apparait plus dans le Finder. Je le vois pourtant dans l'utilitaire de disque mais avec "Non monté" noté à coté et je ne peux rien en faire. 

Est-ce que vous sauriez comment le rendre accessible svp?

Je peux mettre une capture de mon terminal en Diskutil List si ça peut aider !! 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Bonjour *Judemiette
*
Ton DDE attaché > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques

Fais-le en copier-coller (pas de capture) > le coller dans une fenêtre de code par le procédé suivant -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## Judemiette (17 Février 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac et merci de votre réponse ! voici la liste :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            115.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 23.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk2
   1:           Windows Recovery                         524.3 MB   disk2s1
   2:                        EFI SYSTEM                  314.6 MB   disk2s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk2s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Est-ce qu'on peut réinitialiser ton disque qui est complètement "en vrac" ?

- questions : as-tu l'intention de t'en servir uniquement avec ton Mac ? - quel nom souhaites-tu pour son volume ?​


----------



## Judemiette (17 Février 2019)

Oui, je ne sais pas comment faire mais si vous pensez que c'est la solution je veux bien tenter de le ré-initialiser. Après j'imagine qu'il faudra le re-formater car de base il est en NTFS ...? Je veux l'utiliser avec mon mac mais aussi sur PC si possible... Et comme nom peut importe, "disque dur externe" ou "mémoire externe" 
Merci encore !


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk exfat DDE mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande paramètre le disque du DDE d'une manière compatible Mac / PC : table de partition *MBR* > format *exFAT* > nom de volume *DDE* ; puis réaffiche le partitionnement du DDE

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## Judemiette (17 Février 2019)

```
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s1 as ExFAT with name DDE
Volume name      : DDE
Partition offset : 2 sectors (1024 bytes)
Volume size      : 1465149166 sectors (750156372992 bytes)
Bytes per sector : 512
Bytes per cluster: 131072
FAT offset       : 2048 sectors (1048576 bytes)
# FAT sectors    : 45056
Number of FATs   : 1
Cluster offset   : 47104 sectors (24117248 bytes)
# Clusters       : 5723054
Volume Serial #  : 5c69c7c4
Bitmap start     : 2
Bitmap file size : 715382
Upcase start     : 8
Upcase file size : 5836
Root start       : 9
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS DDE                     750.2 GB   disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Ton DDE est paramétré. Dans ce tableau qui le décrit -->

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS DDE                     750.2 GB   disk2s1
```


*FDisk_partition_scheme* désigne une table de partition *MBR* (*M*aster_*B*oot_*R*ecord) qui est compatible Mac / PC pour des volumes de stockage.

*Windows_NTFS* ne désigne pas le système de fichiers formateur du volume *DDE* (le format du volume) comme s'il s'agissait d'un *NTFS* Windows que macOS sait lire mais non écrire nativement. *Windows_NTFS* désigne le type de la partition (le conteneur de *750 Go* de blocs) et signifie dans ce cas qu'il est adapté aussi bien à un système de fichiers *NTFS* qu'à un *exFAT*. Dans le cas de ton DDE > c'est bien un système de fichiers *exFAT* qui est le formateur du volume. Ce qui fait que macOS peut aussi bien y lire qu'y écrire. Et idem pour un PC bien sûr.
Si tu en veux une assurance > passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk2s1
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur la partition du volume *DDE*

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## Judemiette (17 Février 2019)

```
Device Identifier:        disk2s1
   Device Node:              /dev/disk2s1
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk2

   Volume Name:              DDE
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/DDE

   Partition Type:           Windows_NTFS
   File System Personality:  ExFAT
   Type (Bundle):            exfat
   Name (User Visible):      ExFAT

   OS Can Be Installed:      No
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 USB
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              1FC4B0D1-D92C-3A1C-8FCD-1C4E6AAACE4E
   Partition Offset:         1024 Bytes (2 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                750.2 GB (750156372992 Bytes) (exactly 1465149166 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       750.1 GB (750132133888 Bytes) (exactly 1465101824 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        9.6 MB (9568256 Bytes) (exactly 18688 512-Byte-Units) (0.0%)
   Volume Free Space:        750.1 GB (750122565632 Bytes) (exactly 1465083136 512-Byte-Units) (100.0%)
   Allocation Block Size:    131072 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          External
   Removable Media:          Fixed
```


----------



## Judemiette (17 Février 2019)

Ça fonctionne !!! Il s'appelle DDE et je peux le lire et écrire dessus ! 
Merci infiniment, j'ai passé un temps fou à essayer de comprendre... 
Très bonne semaine Macomaniac !!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Février 2019)

Content pour toi !

Ces mentions -->

```
Partition Type:           Windows_NTFS
   File System Personality:  ExFAT
   Type (Bundle):            exfat
   Name (User Visible):      ExFAT
```


te montrent clairement que : si le type de la partition est *Windows_NTFS* (qui signifie : type de partition Windows "new_age") > la personnalité du système de fichiers (dispositif logiciel inscrit dans le début de la partition et formateur du volume sur cette partition) est *ExFAT*.


----------



## Judemiette (17 Février 2019)

Ok je saurai m'en souvenir, merci encore !!!


----------



## Judemiette (21 Février 2019)

Bonsoir Macomaniac, 
Tout d'abord merci encore pour votre aide la dernière fois, depuis votre intervention mon dde fonctionne en revanche il est devenu extrêmement lent... Par exemple quand je copie dessus un dossier de 5Go ou plus, il m'estime plusieurs heures de copiage et n'arrive jamais au bout... bref ma question est :
Est-ce que ça à un lien avec les manipulations de re-formatage qu'on a fait l'autre jour ou est-ce que simplement mon disque est lent sur mac ? Je me souviens que sur mon PC il était plus performant. Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse et si jamais vous avez une solution pour le booster un peu je suis preneuse  
Très bonne soirée !!


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2019)

Bonjour *Judemiette
*
Tu peux aller à cette page : ☞*AJA System Test Lite*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Clique le lien de redirection : *View in Mac App Store* --> qui va lancer l'application AppStore avec la possibilité de télécharger le logiciel (gratuit). Cela fait > lance AJA System Test Lite (qui s'est installé dans les Applications) > laisse les réglages par défaut > choisis à *Target Disk* le volume *DDE* comme cible => lance une mesure des débits en lecture / écriture.

- poste une capture du panneau du logiciel montrant les résultats --> que je me rende compte...​


----------



## Judemiette (21 Février 2019)

Bonjour macomaniac, voici la capture :


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2019)

Pas terrible en effet. 

Ton mac est quel modèle et de quelle année ? --> tu as peut-être de l'USB-2 seulement...


----------



## Judemiette (21 Février 2019)

C'est un Macbook Pro 2017 (13 inch, Two Thunderbolt 3 ports)
Et j'ai un adaptateur USB / USB-C pour relier mon dde...


----------



## macomaniac (22 Février 2019)

Si tu n'as pas de données à préserver dans le volume *DDE* (ou si tu peux les sauvegarder au cas où il y en aurait) > on pourrait paramétrer différemment le disque du DDE --> afin que tu puisses vérifier si cela améliore le débit.


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2019)

Judemiette a dit:


> Et j'ai un adaptateur USB / USB-C pour relier mon dde...


Quelle est la marque et modèle de cet adaptateur ?


----------



## Judemiette (22 Février 2019)

Macomaniac : On peut essayer !!
Locke : c'est un adaptateur apple


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2019)

Le DDE attaché au Mac > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je sois sûr de l'index de disque du DDE.


----------

